# Advice on boat



## Dustinf16 (Apr 23, 2015)

I am looking at buying my first boat. I have been looking at new robalo 180's. But last night i found a 2008 Century 2001cc. It has the yamaha 150 with only 400hrs on it. Everything looks really good on it with a FF and VHF already installed. What is your guys opinions on the century? I need something for hitting the bays and on calm downs making small trips offshore!


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

That century would surely do what your looking for plus that motor is a well proven motor. I have the f150 on my new sailfish 220 and it pushes that boat nicely so it's plenty of power on the one your looking at. Just get a good pre buyers inspection on any used boat you buy.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

400 hrs on that yamaha is nothing. Century's are a better brand boat.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Does the century have a four stroke or two stroke? They are both good motors but which motor affects the price.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Dustinf16 said:


> I am looking at buying my first boat. I have been looking at new robalo 180's. But last night i found a 2008 Century 2001cc. It has the yamaha 150 with only 400hrs on it. Everything looks really good on it with a FF and VHF already installed. What is your guys opinions on the century? I need something for hitting the bays and on calm downs making small trips offshore!




For your first boat, I think buying a used boat makes a lot of sense. That's what I did, and I was glad I did. After 5 years of using my 180cc Sea Pro, I learned what I eventually really wanted in a boat and what things were more important and which ones not as much. The money we dropped on that old Sea Pro was a fraction of what a new boat would have cost, so the lessons were not expensive.

If you are buying a new boat, make sure you feel confident that you know what you want, since they are like a new car - it depreciates a good bit as soon as you drive off with it.

I have heard good things about Century boats. Sounds like you have found a good option for your purposes. I agree 100% on pre-buyers inspection, make sure it includes compression check on cylinders.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Very few first time boat owners know exactly what they want in a boat. They may think they do but will realize with use things you would like different. As stated above buying used is easier to sell in a year or so.


----------



## Dustinf16 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys. After looking around I decided to purchase new. So here is the next question. I know once you purchase a boat you need to have it inspected annually or around every 100hrs. The dealership is saying that I need a 20 hour inspection also... What is your opinion on how often to have the inspections done and is the 20 hr one necessary?


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Dustinf16 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. After looking around I decided to purchase new. So here is the next question. I know once you purchase a boat you need to have it inspected annually or around every 100hrs. The dealership is saying that I need a 20 hour inspection also... What is your opinion on how often to have the inspections done and is the 20 hr one necessary?


I think your confusing inspection with periodic maintenance. Yes the twenty hour maintenance needs to be done as well as the every 100 hr maintenance. It's part of boat ownership. If buying a new boat I believe you could get the twenty hour covered by dealer as part of your purchase agreement. As well as some extended warranty on that motor. Then anything else you can squeeze out of them. Really do your homework on this so you don't get taken down a road you wished you hadn't.


----------



## Dustinf16 (Apr 23, 2015)

I had them include an extended warranty and cover a garmin 7407xs + install.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

When you buy a new boat it will come with manuals that will tell you the maintenance schedule and what needs to be done. If your mechanically inclined you can do much of it yourself. If not you'll want to take it to an authorized service shop. Look up yamahas maintenance matters and it will give you some insight of what kind of things you'll be looking at.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Dustinf16 said:


> I had them include an extended warranty and cover a garmin 7407xs + install.


If you've already signed then that about right but I would be trying to get anything I could. But remember if it ain't on the purchase agreement it ain't happening. I had a salesman promise me all kinds of stuff that he later denied we ever talked about when I bought mine. Look up Barbers Marine Rant on here to read about my experience. Best of luck and post pics of the new sled once you get it.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dustinf16 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. After looking around I decided to purchase new. So here is the next question. I know once you purchase a boat you need to have it inspected annually or around every 100hrs. The dealership is saying that I need a 20 hour inspection also... What is your opinion on how often to have the inspections done and is the 20 hr one necessary?




Check out YouTube, plenty of videos on there covering how to do your 100 HR maintenance. It's pretty much just fluids and filters and for a single motor should take less than 30 min. Will save you a good deal of money doing your own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

